# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  Σύνδεση με Θεσσαλονίκη...

## logothetis

Καταρχάς είδα οτι αποκαταστάθηκε η σύνδεση με την Θεσσαλονίκη και είπα να το εκμεταλευτώ..

Πείτε μου πόσο γρήγορες είναι οι συνδέσεις με Θεσσαλονίκη και αν μπορώ άνετα να συνομιλήσω η να δώ με κάμερα με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο με έναν που είναι στο ασύρματο στην Θεσσαλονίκη..(Βασικά εγώ είμαι αυτός αλλά θέλω να συνδέσω το σπίτι μου στην Θεσσαλονίκη-που έχω ήδη ασύρματο-με το σπίτι μου εδώ)

Και δεύτερον : μένω στο Ηράκλειο στην αρχή της ανυφόρας του ΤΕΙ,στην ταράτσα -ρετιρέ-έχω απο κάτω το όλο το Ηράκλειο..ποιός είναι ο πιο κοντινός μου κόμβος (μια και στη NodeDB δεν βγάζω άκρη επειδή δεν ξέρω και τόσο καλα τον χάρτη του Ηρακλείου)

Ευχαριστώ Προκαταβολικά...

----------


## trendy

Η σύνδεση του hswn με τη Θεσσαλονίκη δεν είχε ποτέ πρόβλημα. Στην ταχύτητα δεν υπάρχει κανένα όριο, οπότε αντιστοιχεί στο bw που μας δίνει ανά πάσα στιγμή το πανεπιστήμιο. Ο πιο κοντινός σου κόμβος δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι. Δες για lat1 και trojy, ένας από τους 2 παίζει.
Επίσης μιας και είσαι στα ΤΕΙ ενδιαφερόμαστε να επεκταθούμε και στην εκεί περιοχή, αλλά υπάρχει έντονη νωχελικότητα παρά τους όσους κατά καιρούς ενδιαφέρθηκαν και ήρθαν σε επαφή μαζί μας. Ελπίζω εσύ να καταφέρεις κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## logothetis

Βασικά το ξέρω και είχα έρθει και στην ενημερωσή σας..

Το σκέφτηκα να κάνω έναν κόμβο εδώ (μια και ξερω 3-4 άτομα που ενδιαφέρονται και είμαι και σε ταράτσα) αλλά δυστυχώς λείπω συνέχεια...

Η λύση του να βάλουμε ένα pc και μια κεραία στο ΤΕΙ είναι ιδανική αλλά οταν το λές σε κάποιους σου λένε : <<να φτιάξει το ΤΕΙ ένα δικό του ασύρματο..>>

Δεν μπορω να καταλάβω πως σκέφτονται..και γιατί να μην βοηθήσουμε όλοι μια προσπάθεια που ήδη υπάρχει..

----------


## trendy

Πιθανώς σκέφτονται την εύκολη λύση. Να πάρουν κάτι έτοιμο από το ΤΕΙ. Όμως το ΤΕΙ δεν έχει να δώσει κάτι όσον αφορά το ασύρματο, αφού το bw που παίρνει από το ΕΔΕΤ δε φτάνει ούτε για τις ανάγκες του καλά καλά. Αν λοιπόν κάποιοι ενδιαφέρεστε για την όλη εμπειρία του ασύρματου, μπορούμε να συναντηθούμε και να μιλήσουμε για τις προοπτικές και τις δυνατότητες που έχουμε. Αλλιώς θα είναι απλώς ένας καφές ακόμα.

----------


## legionnaire

> Αλλιώς θα είναι απλώς ένας καφές ακόμα.


στον οποίο φυσικά θα συμμετάσχω να σας διδάξω πως ακριβώς πίνουμε τον φραπέ...

----------

